# my poor kitty....



## rabblesmamma (Apr 9, 2004)

...she looks like she's about to explode....shes had kittens twice before, but has NEVER been this big...and she's been this big for like two weeks now...is there something wrong? could this be a fake pregnancy? her tummy feels pretty hard, is that normal? and she's never showed any signs of pain or anything, but tonight she's walkin around with this really pathetic meow...any advice would be great!! thanks so much!! haley


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cats take 63 to 67 days from the date of the breeding to have their kittens. When did you have her bred? If the kittens are moving, perhaps you miscounted. However, if she has gone past 67 days, and you're not feeling any movement, please take her to the vet. It's possible the kittens have died. 

However, if she is demanding a lot of attention, she might be ready to deliver. I suggest you take her temperature rectally, and if it has dropped below 100 degrees, she is ready. *Have someone hold her for you! Please check with the vet if there is no sign of labor before morning.


----------

